# Amberjack Prep



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey everybody,
Wanted to see how you prefer to cook amberjack. We love to target them, but I am not a fan of eating them. I usually smoke half for fish dip and give away the rest. Recently, I tried a blackening it w/ a homemade remoulade sauce. Not too bad, but I would take a grouper or snapper over it any day.

Remoulade

Two Eggs
Dijon Mustard (1.5tbsp)
Smoked Paprika to taste
Cayenne to taste
Lemon Juice (1/2 lemon) and/or Apple Cider Vinegar (2tbsp)
Your favorite hot sauce to taste
Neutral flavor oil

Amberjack
- Blackening Seasoning

Whisk the eggs until yolk and whites are combined, while whiskey, add Dijon Mustard, lemon juice and/or apple cider vinegar. Once combined, add your spices. I kept it simple w/ just cayenne and paprika. After that, slowly drizzle oil into your bowl while whisking/processing. The oil will thicken the mixture into a creamy texture. Keep adding oil until desired texture is reached and then add your hot sauce. I went with Old Bay hot sauce. Then you're done with a complete basic remoulade. Really helps bring out some highlights in a fish I otherwise don't like all that much.

I made a Catch & Cook video, as well for you visual learners.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

basted with lemon/pepper in evoo.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i love em. i treat em just like tuna.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

AJ is one of the best fish going on the grill. Marinate in some Italian dressing if you want a sure-fire good thing.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Corpsman said:


> AJ is one of the best fish going on the grill. Marinate in some Italian dressing if you want a sure-fire good thing.


yes, sir, you can't go wrong soaking anything in italian. 
jack


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Two Eggs
Dijon Mustard (1.5tbsp)
Smoked Paprika to taste
Cayenne to taste
Lemon Juice (1/2 lemon) and/or Apple Cider Vinegar (2tbsp)
Your favorite hot sauce to taste
Neutral flavor oil
Just curious with all that listed can you still taste the fish?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Marinate in beer overnight then place on cedar plank. Cook on green egg for 6 hrs. Take Amberjack off and eat the plank!


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

Do y'all freeze em first? Never had aj before but think i will keep the next legal one.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

highrecall said:


> Do y'all freeze em first? Never had aj before but think i will keep the next legal one.


Any fish is going be stronger tasting if you freeze it . If you don't like it fresh its going to be a lot worst after it has been froze.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Two Eggs
> Dijon Mustard (1.5tbsp)
> Smoked Paprika to taste
> Cayenne to taste
> ...


The whole point is to cover up the fish. I would never do that to snapper/grouper, but I’m not a fan of AJ, so I pack on the favor with a remoulade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

iJabo said:


> The whole point is to cover up the fish. I would never do that to snapper/grouper, but I’m not a fan of AJ, so I pack on the favor with a remoulade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you there anything can be good with enough prep just how much you want to put in to it


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

20 years ago, I caught my firsy AJ, with a coworker on the Snapper Trapper! Just a youngin, I didnt have a grill, but wife and I had a George Forman. I used a little italian dressing, garlic salt and butter and kept basting them while on that grill. I can still remember the taste. I have not caught a legal AJ since. If/when I do. I am going to find a table top grill and try to repeat it. Hell My Brother inlaw still works with me some, as he did back then, he says the same thing, best fish he has ever eaten, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Soak in italian, crush ritz crackers and smother it, throw on grill or bake in oven with a slice of lemon or slice of orange on top while its cooking.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE AJ!!!!!!! I usually smoke or blacken em! One hint, after you clean one, DON'T THROW AWAY the head. Put it on the smoker!!! On a 25-35 lb AJ you can get about 3-5 lbs of meat outta it!!!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> I LOVE AJ!!!!!!! I usually smoke or blacken em! One hint, after you clean one, DON'T THROW AWAY the head. Put it on the smoker!!! On a 25-35 lb AJ you can get about 3-5 lbs of meat outta it!!!!


So much meat in the head of a fish that goes to waste. I am absolutely trying this with the next AJ I get.


----------

